
Show HN: A CSS Grid generator for building layouts faster - rofko
https://www.layoutit.com/grid
======
krob
The css grid code this produces is pretty poor in my opinion. I thought it was
going to use the names to define the area templates, which it did not. It uses
an attribute and then defines the grids in a long-winded way. Yeah. I'll pass.

~~~
rofko
The code produces a standard way of defining grid-areas with line numbers,
there is nothing poor or long winded about that. You can build grids in many
ways.

Using a data-attribute is useful when you have overlapping areas, as one cell
can't have two names at the same time. It is also essential for naming grid
areas support in IE10+.

That being said, we will definitely add naming areas with grid-template-areas
in a future version, alongside naming grid lines, which is also very useful
for these layouts.

~~~
nkron
Using 'data-area' requires modifying the html so it is not a css only
approach. This is a fairly big turn off for me.

~~~
rofko
You can use any selector to apply the grid, that data-area can be replaced
with a class you already have.

------
Impavide
Very handy and helpful resource. The grid code it produces is clean, clear,
and provides me a great starting point to build upon. Good work here.

